# MiniDSP and UMIK-1



## alexandertol (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,

After many years of good duty, my FBQ2496 broke down. now I am looking for a new device.

I am interested in the miniDSP 2x4 and I have a few questions:

- Can I use this device using only one input and one output? I am going to connect the Sub-out from my 5.1 amplefier to the input of the MiniDSP. One of the outputs I will connect to the subwoofer.
- I only want to use the PEQ, not the crossover, because the amplefier has already filtered the signal at 80 HZ.
- If I am correct I have to use the ADV 2.1 audio plugin, is this correct?
- Can I use a universel USB charger for powering the MiniDSP?

With my FBQ2496 I did a manual measurement with my dB meter and imported this in REW. At that time I didn't have a laptop. Now I have, but I can't get the onboard soundcart to work. The callibration of the soundcart with the loop isn't working and it always uses the onboard mic even when I connect the dB meter on the mic in. Of course I can invest in a external soundcart, but for some more money I can buy the UMIK-1. A few questions:

- Do you have to calibrate the soundcart ( not possible with my laptop). I want to use the HDMI out for the connection to my amplefier. Is this signal linear?
- So, can I use REW with the UMIK-1 without using other equipment?

I hope somebody can help me.

Thanks,

Alexander


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If you use the UMIK-1 you do not need to calibrate the soundcard. If your laptop has HDMI output you can use that, and yes, the signal is linear - it simply transports the same digital data that is fed to it to whatever you are using to play the sound.

Your MiniDSP question was answered on the REW forum (please don't post the same question in more than one forum, we can't read two forums any faster than we can read one )


----------



## alexandertol (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,

Tanks John!:T

I am going to order the umik-1 and also the MiniDSP 2x4 rev b. I Will post my findings.

Alexander


----------



## alexandertol (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,

I recieved my MiniDSP and UMIK-1. 

I set up REW and connected the UMIK-1 to my laptop. It automaticly asked for the calibration file ( download with serial number on minidsp.com).

For output to my reciever I used the HDMI output.

It works very good, and finaly I have a good measurement of my sub. 

I set up the filter. In the graph you can see the sub before and after.


Greetings,

Alexander


----------



## lenkspk (Feb 19, 2013)

In looking at your graph I have a suggestion that will save your sub amp some serious power and give it back to you in headroom
Roll off the output to the sub 12 db per octave at 30 or 25 hertz- which ever sounds better
you are wasting a lot of power with the feel of that last half octave which VERY few speakers/rooms can reproduce


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Along the same lines, it looks like you accomplished your new curve by using a whole slew of cutting filters. That’s poor technique. I’d suggest raising up the Target Level to a point between the peaks and troughs, and equalize with fewer filters. For more info, see the article on “Minimal EQ” in my signature.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## S_rangeBrew (Dec 28, 2010)

lenkspk said:


> In looking at your graph I have a suggestion that will save your sub amp some serious power and give it back to you in headroom
> Roll off the output to the sub 12 db per octave at 30 or 25 hertz- which ever sounds better
> you are wasting a lot of power with the feel of that last half octave which VERY few speakers/rooms can reproduce


Unless I'm mistaken, those graphs are from his microphone, which means his speaker/room is doing just fine reproducing those low notes.

I have subwoofers that go down to 5hz, and I can assure you, there is plenty of content out there that makes glorious use of this. Even music that supposedly only goes down to 30hz has subharmonics far below that... which really do add something if your system can cleanly reproduce them.

End Subsonic Bass Discrimination! :hsd:


----------

